# الإصحاح 29 الأية 12 فى سفر أشعياء



## supermario (18 يونيو 2008)

*إذا حضرتك تتناول طعامك ودخل عليك زائر وقلت له تفضل للأكل معى , فمن الطبيعى أن الزائر لن يرد عليك قائلا أنا لست عطشان أو لن يقول مش جايلى نوم !! لكن الطبيعي وحيث أنه لن يأكل فسيقول أنا لست جوعان أو شيء من هذا القبيل.

نأتى الأن إلى الترجمة العربية لسفر أشعياء الإصحاح 29 والأية 12 

( أشعياء 29:12 ) أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».

ولكننا فى الترجمة الإنجليزية نجد أن سفر أشعياء الإصحاح 29 الأية 12 تقول :


Isaiah 29:12 (New International Version)
"Or if you give the ***oll to someone who cannot read, and say, "Read this, please," he will answer, "I don't know how to read."

ونلاحظ هنا أن الترجمة الإنجليزية هى الأكثر منطقية حيث أنها تقول

أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ القراءةَ».

فأيهما الصحيح فى  ؟ وما سبب اختلاف الترجمة فى رأيكم ؟
*​


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الإصحاح 29 الأية 12 فى سفر أشعياء*

ترجمة الفاندايك هي صحيحة و مطابقة في المعنى للترجمة الانجليزية, لكن العتب على العقول التي لا تفهم

الترجمة ذكرت المجاوب سيقول لا اعرف الكتابة, اي ما هو مكتوب و ليست الكتابة عامة

اي المعنى هو لا اعرف ما هو مكتوب, و يطابق لا اعرف القراءة, التي هي خاصة بالكتاب المقدم و ليس بشكل عام

الترجمات العربية الاخرى تذكر النص:

12 وعندما يناولونه لمن يجهل القراءة قائلين: اقرأ هذا، يجيب: لا أستطيع القراءة. 

12 ثم تناولونه لمن لا يعرف القراءة وتقولون له: ((إقرأ هذا)). فيجيب: ((لا أعرف القراءة)). 

12 ثم يناول الكتاب لمن لا يعرف القراءة، ويقال له: (( إقرأ هذا ))، فيقول: (( لا أعرف القراءة )). 


لكن اكثر ما يثير اشمئزازي من هؤلاء الذين يصفون نفسهم بالمحاورين, انهم يحاورون في تراجم

فهل هذا هو مستواكم؟ مستوى المحاورة في التراجم و ليس الأصول؟

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## ASTRO (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الإصحاح 29 الأية 12 فى سفر أشعياء*

رد موضوعى وواضح تماما ربنا يستخدمك اكتر لمجد اسمه.


----------



## supermario (16 يوليو 2008)

*



			لكن اكثر ما يثير اشمئزازي من هؤلاء الذين يصفون نفسهم بالمحاورين, انهم يحاورون في تراجم

فهل هذا هو مستواكم؟ مستوى المحاورة في التراجم و ليس الأصول؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى الحقيقة فأنا أيضا لدي ما يثير إشمئزازى وهو أن حضرتك تتحدث عن الأصول فيما تقول أن المسيح تكلم باللغة الأرامية وكل الموجود لدينا هو اليونانى والعبرى وتراجم عنهم وحيث لا شيء موجود عن المسيح بالأرامية إذ اليونانية نفسها عبارة عن ترجمة ولأنها كانت لغة الرومان الذين عقدوا مجمع نيقية لتكريس عقيدة التثليث فليس هناك أصول إدن .*​


----------



## انت الفادي (16 يوليو 2008)

supermario قال:


> *
> 
> فى الحقيقة فأنا أيضا لدي ما يثير إشمئزازى وهو أن حضرتك تتحدث عن الأصول فيما تقول أن المسيح تكلم باللغة الأرامية وكل الموجود لدينا هو اليونانى والعبرى وتراجم عنهم وحيث لا شيء موجود عن المسيح بالأرامية إذ اليونانية نفسها عبارة عن ترجمة ولأنها كانت لغة الرومان الذين عقدوا مجمع نيقية لتكريس عقيدة التثليث فليس هناك أصول إدن .*​



*عفوا عزيزي لكن الاستاذ ماي روك له الحق في الاشمئزاز لانه عدد كبير جدا من المسلمين ان لم يكن كلهم يتحاورون في اشياء هم لا يعرفون عنها شئ.

كما سيادتك الان تتكلم و تعتقد ان  الاصول اليونانية هي ترجمات و هذا اكبر دليل علي جهلك يا عزيزي بالموضوع من اساسه.
اذن فأنت ليس لك الحق في الاشمئزاز بل لك الحق في الخجل عندما تتحاور بهذه الطريقة.

لان الاصول التي نتكلم نحن عنها تم تدوينها باللغة اليونانية اي ان الانجيليين قاموا بتدوينها باليونانية لانها لغة الدولة الرسمية و هي لغة مقرؤة لليهود و غير اليهود ايضا.

فأعتقادك ان الاصول اليونانية بأنها مجرد ترجمات اكبر دليل بجهلك للمخطوطات و جهلك بالفرق بين الاصول و الترجمات.

فرجاء القرأة و البحث قبل ان تتحاور في موضوع حتي لا تقف موقفا مخجلا عزيزي سوبر ماريو.

فلا تشمئز بل اخجل من نفسك عزيزي.

تحياتي.
*


----------



## صوت الرب (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الإصحاح 29 الأية 12 فى سفر أشعياء*




supermario قال:


> *
> 
> فى الحقيقة فأنا أيضا لدي ما يثير إشمئزازى وهو أن حضرتك تتحدث عن الأصول فيما تقول أن المسيح تكلم باللغة الأرامية وكل الموجود لدينا هو اليونانى والعبرى وتراجم عنهم وحيث لا شيء موجود عن المسيح بالأرامية إذ اليونانية نفسها عبارة عن ترجمة ولأنها كانت لغة الرومان الذين عقدوا مجمع نيقية لتكريس عقيدة التثليث فليس هناك أصول إدن .*​


ما يثير إشمئزازي ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
أنا مش ملاقي جملة واحدة صحيحة بكل مشاركتك
اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة السائدة في الدولة 
و هي أقوي من اللغة الآرامية التي تعتبر ضعيفة و تكاد تندثر
و بما أن المسيح أراد أن ينتشر الانجيل إلى جميع انحاء العالم
فلن ينشره بلغة ضعيفة تكاد أن تندثر كالآرامية 
بل ينشره بلغة قوية و سائدة و هي اللغة اليونانية


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

supermario قال:


> *إذا حضرتك تتناول طعامك ودخل عليك زائر وقلت له تفضل للأكل معى , فمن الطبيعى أن الزائر لن يرد عليك قائلا أنا لست عطشان أو لن يقول مش جايلى نوم !! لكن الطبيعي وحيث أنه لن يأكل فسيقول أنا لست جوعان أو شيء من هذا القبيل.*​
> 
> *نأتى الأن إلى الترجمة العربية لسفر أشعياء الإصحاح 29 والأية 12 *​
> *( أشعياء 29:12 ) أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».*​
> ...


 

هذا هو المقطع الكتابي من اشعياء ( 29 : 9 - 13) ، والذي يرتكن اليه المسلمون في ادعائهم وزعمهم :

9 توانوا وابهتوا تلذذوا واعموا.قد سكروا وليس من الخمر ترنحوا وليس من المسكر.
10 لان الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات واغمض عيونكم.الانبياء ورؤساؤكم الناظرون غطّاهم. 
11 وصارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه لعارف الكتابة قائلين اقرأ هذا فيقول لا استطيع لانه مختوم.
12 او يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له اقرأ هذا فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة
13 فقال السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب اليّ بفمه واكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فابعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة
14 لذلك هانذا اعود اصنع بهذا الشعب عجبا وعجيبا فتبيد حكمة حكمائه ويختفي فهم فهمائه.



عزيزي المسلم ، اذا كنت ممن قرأوا هذا الزعم وصدقوه ، فانت واهم مخدوع ، لان الذي اخبرك بهذا ، كتب لك نصف الحقيقة ، وهي النبؤة في سفر اشعياء ، ولكنه لم يخبرك بباقي الحقيقة الكاملة ، ان السيد يسوع المسيح ( له المجد ) قد فسر لنا هذه النبؤة بفمه الطاهر المبارك .

لقد اخبرنا ان هذه النبؤة هي ليست تشريف لنبي أمي ،بل توبيخ للامة اليهودية وقت مجيء المسيح ، وقت ان يظهر المسيح المنتظر بينهم ، ويكون كلامه واعماله مثل كتاب ظاهر للجميع ، ولكنهم يتعامون عن قرائته

واليك ما قاله السيد المسيح بنفسه :

1 حينئذ جاء الى يسوع كتبة وفريسيون الذين من اورشليم قائلين.
2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ.فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.
3 فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
4 فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.
5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.
6 فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء قائلا.
8 يقترب اليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.
(متى 15: 1 - 10) 

الآن هل انتبهت الى قول المسيح في العدد 7 ، انه يوبخهم على ريائهم ويقول : حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء النبي ، ثم يذكر الكلمات الختامية للنبؤة

الان يا عزيزي المسلم ، هل ادركت الان انك مخدوع موهوم ؟؟
تستطيع الان ان تجيب بنفسك على السؤال بصدق وامانة

هل تنبأ اشعياء عن النبي الاميّ ؟؟

سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم ، ويحررها لمعرفة مجد الله في يسوع المسيح


----------



## Strident (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كما قال أخي ماي روك:

"لا أعرف الكتابة" = "لا أعرف الحروف"


----------



## Kiril (7 سبتمبر 2009)

"لا أعرف الكتابة" = "لا أعرف ما هو مكتوب"


----------



## holiness (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ذكرني الاخ المسلم بقول احد الملحدين العرب " اما ان نترك الاسلام و نتطور اما فلننقرض من هذه الدنيا " 

زعلان عشان الترجمة ؟؟؟ لا و كمااان الموضوع منقول من منتدى ثاني  لاحول ولا قوة الا الله يا رب افتح عقول هؤلاء


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*عجبا عجابا على هؤلاء الناس الذين يدعون انهم اهل اللغة ويفهمون خباياها ويسقطون فى اخطأ باللغى العربية العالمية وايضا لغه ليست مسجعه

حقا عجبا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لااعرف الكتابة بمعنى لا اعرف المكتوب لانى لا اعرف القراة مش الكتابه يعنى يكتب


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2010)

"كتابة" هنا هي بنفس معنى "توجد كتابة على الحائط"


----------



## يوحنا رافت (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لجميع اخوتى فى المنتدى الجميل دة وشكرا لمساعدتى ...

اخوكم 

يوحنا رافت


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يناير 2010)

منتهى]**** من اخواتنا الغير مسيحين إصرار على التغابي-إصرار على عدم الفهم
 من يعتقدون أنه نبيهم المزعوم *******الذى يدعون أنه جاءه العلم من ربه لايقرأء ولا يكتب لا لغته العربية ولا أى لغه أخرى لا فى أمور عقائدية ولا فى امور دينيوية ولا ثقافية
 من يعتقدون   بنبوته إكتفي بعمل [ رواة الربابة ]-أى أصبح مجرد مغنواتى مواويل موجود مثله ألآف فى جزيرة العرب الذين تميزوا بالنبوغ فى الشعر والخطابة والالقاء اللغوى ليس الا 
حتى ان كلمة عرب -من فعل يعرب - يعبر اللغة
ولقد شاهدت بنفسي عشرات من الفلاحيين الاميين فى أسوان والاقصر والجيزة وتل العمارنة الذين يعرفون بكلمة الترجمان
وهم قوم اميين بالقراءة والكتابة والثقافة والعلوم لكنهم حافظيين مجموعات من المقطوعات اللغوية المحدده باللغات الانجليزية والفرنسية والالمانية والايطالية يقومون امام الافواج السياحية بتلاوة هذه السور بطريقة الببغاء او الريكوردر باداء افضل من اداء طلبة الجامعات - 
 أنا شاهد عيان أمام منبر الديان العادل
فهم يقولوا الكلمتيين وياخد المعلوم وبمجرد أن يصله جواب من البندر يجرى الى فلتأؤؤس أفندى كاتب الصحة ليقوم له بقرأءه الجواب اللي وصلله من البندر.  -  فهل يجوز أن نعتبر هؤلاء أنبياء؟؟  وهل فى ذلك أي إعجاز ؟؟.
ذلك الشخص كان من مثل هؤلاء تماما تماما
فلاهو عرف ينطق بأى لغه جديده بطريقة معجزية لكن حتى الكلام الاعجمى الذى قاله كان متداول فى ايامه  ولا هو عرف يكتب لغته الاصلية  ولا عرف يقرأ بها  بعد حادثة إعلان  كونه يتلقي وحياً.
  هذا  الشخص  لا ولم ولن يعرف لا قراءة ولا كتابة لاعربي ولا عجمى-لادين ولا ثقافة هو مجرد يتلوا محفوظات تلقاها على مدار أربعين سنة كلها قضاها فى حوارات فى جولات داخل الجزيرة أو الى الشام واليمن
كان [عمره البيولوجى : السن ] أربعين سنة وهذا كافي جدا لحفظ وتخطيط هذا الدين المصطنع
من إمثال امية بن أبي السلط ..وغيره  و.. ابي العلاء المعرى  وغيره


العكس الذى لا يستطيع الاخوة الغير مسيحين  فهمه أو بالحرى لا يريدون فهمه ان تلاميذ المسيح الاثنى عشر والسبعين عندما حل الروح القدس عليهم فى الاصحاح الثانى من سفر أعمال الرسل نطقوا بكل اللغات وأتقن كل إثنين أو ثلاثة منهم اللغة التى خصصهم الروح القدس بتبشير المتكلمين بهذه اللغه نطقا وكتابة وقراءة    
ووجود أصول اقدم مخطوطات العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية كتابةً. ليس دليلا ضد المسيحية كما تزعمون وتتوهمون بل على العكس تماما تماما* انه عينه دليلا على إعجازية حلول الروح القدوس وعمله فى الرسل وعالمية الدعوة المسيحية *فلو كان الدين الذى تتوهموه  ذى  دعوة عالمية كما تفتروون على الاقل كان كتابه الموحى به-كما تفتروون نزل بالانجليزية والفرنسية واللاتينية والقبطية .....ألخ
الرسل الاثني عشر والسبعين جمعا -تكلموا نطقا وكتابة وقرأءه باللغات العالمية المتوافرة لان المسيحية ديانة عالمية للخليقة البشرية كلها والمخطوطات التى بأيدينا* دليلا معنا ولنا -وليس ضد*

تعليق الاشراف :رجاء التحلي بروح المحبة وتقديم المسيح في المداخلات .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

رجاء محبه اخي اليكرتيك

انا موافقاك علي انه اسلوب المسلمين غلط

بس بلاش ننفعل و ننزل للمستوي دا و نقعد نقول ***** 
اه هوا كدا فعلا

بس برضه لازم نبقي اهدي من كدا لان الانفعال لا يجدي و انا مقدره احباطك

تقبل تحياتي و اوعي تفهمني غلط هههههههه

سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

لنصلي لاجلهم.....

و ربنا يهدي

سلام المسيح علي الجميع


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

electericcurent قال:


> *عذرا يا غخوتى الاحباء ماكتبته كات إنفعالا على كتابات تعليق رقم4 *
> *شكرا لمحبتكم*
> *لندعى لهم جميعا بالتعافي والهداية*


 
(اذا يا اخوتي الاحباء ليكن كل انسان مسرعا في الاستماع مبطئا في التكلم مبطئا في الغضب. 20 لان غضب الانسان لا يصنع بر الله. 21 لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شر فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة ان تخلّص نفوسكم. )
(يعقوب 1: 19 - 21)


----------



## يوحنا رافت (21 مايو 2010)

2لِكَيْ تَتَعَزَّى قُلُوبُهُمْ مُقْتَرِنَةً فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ لِكُلِّ غِنَى يَقِينِ الْفَهْمِ، لِمَعْرِفَةِ سِرِّ اللهِ الآبِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، 3الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ ( كولوسى 2:2)  

علشان يعرفوا الكذابين مين هو مسيحنا ....


----------



## يوحنا رافت (21 مايو 2010)

*2**لِكَيْ تَتَعَزَّى قُلُوبُهُمْ مُقْتَرِنَةً فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ لِكُلِّ غِنَى يَقِينِ الْفَهْمِ، لِمَعْرِفَةِ سِرِّ اللهِ الآبِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، 3الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2010)

*



إذ اليونانية نفسها عبارة عن ترجمة ولأنها كانت لغة الرومان الذين عقدوا مجمع نيقية لتكريس عقيدة التثليث فليس هناك أصول إدن .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دا تخلف عقلي رسمي بقي انا عندي كتاب عن المجمع

و الاريوسيين اتفرضوا بالقوه و المساعي اتعملت عشان اريوس يرجع مكانه لكن ربنا قضي عليه 

فعلا انتم تبع اريوس يا مسلمين

ياريت تتبعوه و تسيبو محمد عل الاقل هتبطلوا عنف و شراسه

يا رب ارحم*


----------



## himo (21 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *
> 
> دا تخلف عقلي رسمي بقي انا عندي كتاب عن المجمع
> 
> ...



طعنك في اريوس غير مقبول لأنك أحد الاطراف

أنت ترى أن الاريوسيين على باطل ، والاريوسيين يرونك على باطل
وللعلم فإن الموحدين مثل الاريوسيين وغيرهم كانوا في أقرب العصور من المسيح (القرن الاول والثاني والثالث)  وهذا يحسب لهم لاعليهم

وقد تفاجأت قبل أيام بوجود ممثله لقروب كبير مسيحي في أحد المنتديات الاسلامية تتحدث عن منهجهم وهو الاعتقاد بأن يسوع نبي من الله له كرامات ومعجزات وليس اله ولكن لايؤمنون بنبي بعده 
اذاً الموحدين موجودين حتى في القرن الواحد والعشرين ، ولم ينقرضوا.


----------



## dimitrios (21 مايو 2010)

himo قال:


> (وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل )


ما هذه المداخلة الذي ليس بها كلمة راكبة على كلمة أخي على العموم ما تقوله أنه قد خلت من قبله الرسل لا معنى له فهو كلام فاضي لا إنتي مصدقوا و لا غيرك حيصدقوا
سلام و محبة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2010)

> وللعلم فإن الموحدين مثل الاريوسيين وغيرهم كانوا في أقرب العصور من المسيح (القرن الاول والثاني والثالث) وهذا يحسب لهم لاعليهم


 
موحدين تعالي بقي يا حلو

بص يا سيدي

اريوس كان بيعتقد ان الله ما يقدرش يخلق من ذاته لانه لا يتصل بالماده

فخلق المسيح كأله تاني مساعد عشان يخلق الكون ههههههههههه لانه ما يقدرش يخلق من نفسه

يعني باختصار

اوجد اله تاني مع الله

و خلي الله عاجز عن الخلق 

يعني افلاطوني

اما الي بيعتقدوا انه المسيح نبي و ليس اله فهؤلاء مهرطقين لم يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس

ثم انك لست اريوسي و لست مسيحي و جاهل صفر في الاهوت

يعني رايك مالوش قيمه

من الاخر كدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2010)

> وهو الاعتقاد بأن يسوع نبي من الله له كرامات ومعجزات وليس اله ولكن لايؤمنون بنبي بعده


 
اه يعني مش مؤمنين بمحمد ههههههههههه و مع ذلك انت بتحبهم

انت كل همك تجريد المسيح من لاهوته و خلاص

يعني انت anti christ

من الاخر كدا

يالا ربنا يهديك

قال اريوس موحد قال هههههههههههه اريوس بتاع ان روح الله مخلوقه و عقله مخلوق

اريوس الافلاطوني

اه يا زمن

ربنا يهديك لانك عمال تجدف علي الله بدون ما تشعر

خاف من ضربته ليك

سلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مايو 2010)

> الموحدين مثل الاريوسيين



ونعمّ الجهل .. يا استاذ hemo
الاريوسيين موحدين ؟؟؟
واحنا مش موحدين بقى ؟؟

يا عم اقرالك كتاب ولا حاجة قبل ما تكتب .. هو كلام وخلاص ؟؟

عجبتينى يا تروث فى كلامك وخاصة .


> يعني انت anti christ



كل همّ المسلم هو نفى الوهية المسيح .. بغض النظر عن اى شئ اخر .

حسنا قال فيكم يوحنا الرسول 
(1John 2:18 [AraSVDV])​​​​​​أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ هِيَ السَّاعَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ. وَكَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّ ضِدَّ الْمَسِيحِ يَأْتِي، قَدْ صَارَ الآنَ أَضْدَادٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ كَثِيرُونَ. مِنْ هُنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا السَّاعَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ. 

(1John 2:22 [AraSVDV])
مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ. ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2010)

من ينكر الابن فليس له الآب و الابن معا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2010)

*



ولو كان كلامك صحيح لما وجدت طوائف مثل شهود يهوه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اجري اجري

شهود يهوه دول مشركين و عبده ملائكه و معتبرين انه المسيح هو الملاك ميخائيل و انه الملاك ميخائيل اله تاني مع الله

انت جاهل فعلا و بتجادل كتير لانك جاهل اوي و كلما زاد الجهل زاد الجدل




			(يوسف استس) دكتوراه في علم اللاهوت وغير عربي ومع هذا هداه الله للأسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من اي جامعه

لم يذكر ذلك في موقعه ولا في اي سيره ذاتيه عنه اساسا



			(آرثر ميلاسنتوس) دكتوراه في اللاهوت ، وكان الرجل الثالث في مجمع كنائس قارة آسيا وأسلم أيضاً.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههه مجمع كنائس اسيا

فين دا لم اسمع عنه



			فأريوس كان ينكر لاهوت المسيح ، ويرى أنه اقل من الآب في الجوهر ، وأنه مخلوق ، وأنه غير أزلي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اه و انه خلقه عشان يخلق و انه اله تاني

يبقي زي ما قولنا عمل اله تاني

جعل ربنا متغير و نسب له شئ ليس من جوهره

نسب له العجز عن الخلق

و اراء اريوس فندنت بالتفصيل انت تؤمن بما يؤمن به فهذا شأنك انت

علما بان اريوس كان يؤمن بثالوث و لكنه ثالوث مختلق هههههههه




			وقد سبقه بذلك الأبيونيين في القرن الاول الميلادي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اه الي اسلامكم متاخد منها مباشره

بص يا بني

خلاصه القول

انت عامل نفسك عالم ولا انت عالم ولا حاجه

اقري الكتاب المقدس كويس هتعرف انه دي هرطقات و عقلك محشو بيها حشوا و انت ضد المسيح

تريد ان تفرض نسخه معينه من المسيح علي الناس
اما عن شهود يهوه هات اي كتاب عنهم و اقراه و ابقي تعالي كلمنا

اما يوسف استس بتاعك دا حتي في السايت بتاعه لم يذكر انه دكتور لاهوت حتي 

و انا قرات سيرته الذاتيه غير مره

خلاصه القول انت عامل نفسك عالم علي الفاضي و بتجادل في الفاضي

لا دارس لاهوت ولا زفت ولا قاري للكتاب المقدس الي في نوره بتتفند اي هرطقه و جاي تكلمنا

شهود يهوه قال

لا جدع والله

ربنا يهديك و يتصرف معاك

اتصرف مع المجدفين علي اسمك يا رب و ما تسبهمش

سلام*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مايو 2010)

مرة تانية .. افتح موضوع بالوهية المسيح .. انا سايب اللى ورايا واللى قدامى ومستنيك .
اتفضل . ومتشتتش الموضوع ده اكتر من كده.


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2010)

تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركة الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع
اي شبهة جديدة يجب طرحها في موضوع مستقل


----------



## alaakamel30 (22 مايو 2010)

> وللعلم فإن الموحدين مثل الاريوسيين وغيرهم كانوا في أقرب العصور من المسيح (القرن الاول والثاني والثالث) وهذا يحسب لهم لاعليهم


*للأخ المفصول اقول*
*أريوس ولد فى منتصف القرن الثالث فكيف تكون الأريوسية معروفة منذ القرن الاول يا جهبذ...هذا بسؤال ولك بآخر ..الأريوسية تقول ان المسيح هو مخلوق ولكنه فى ذات الوقت خالق الكون أى ان الله خلقه وأستخدمه فى خلق الخليقة فهل تقبل فكرة انك خليقة المسيح؟*


----------



## simsimeg (15 مارس 2013)

سلام للجميع،
الحقيقة  أن الأصل العبري لسفر أشعياء يقرأ كلمة: ספר - sêpher
From H5608; properly writing (the art or a ********); by implication a book: - bill, book, evidence, X learn [-ed] (-ing), letter, register, scroll.

و ترجمة كينج جيمس
Isa 29:12  And the book is delivered to him that is not learned, saying, Read this, I pray thee: and he saith, I am not learned. 

فلا مجال للشبهة (موضوع اقرأ) أساسا.


----------

